# Nikon d600 vs d700



## Dominik (Jun 28, 2013)

I am looking for a FX camera body to shoot with. I don't care about video at all, I am not buying a camera for video I am only buying it for the photography aspect! I know the d600 is newer, but is it better? Sure it has new technology, but that doesn't make it better. If you think it is better or worse give me an explanation to why you think that! My needs in a camera is something that has a fast AF and is good in low light conditions such as indoor concerts. Concerts and landscape is what I mainly shoot. So which would be better? I know the d700 is discontinued but I found one for 1,600 with a shutter count of 12k.


----------



## sandollars (Jun 28, 2013)

For 1600 you could get a refurbished D600 and that would come with a 90 day warranty.  This would be the way I would go.  It's a great camera and as you said, it is their latest-greatest in entry level FX right now. I have not used their D700 but I have extensively used a D600 (3 straight months)  and it's great. For concerts and other telephoto work?  D700 =12.1MP D600= 24MP.  We can stop right there IMHO... 

Now for the real story:  A FX body is going to give you low light CAPABILITIES but it's your lenses that make it happen.  Fast auto focus is an attribute of the lens, not the camera. The camera tells the lens what to focus on and then the lens does it. The lens focuses and the camera processes.  With that being said, 39 FPs in a full frame viewfinder leaves a lot of frame that is not covered by autofocus so you will find yourself focusing then framing a lot with either of these cameras but that is just a compromise one would expect at this level of semi-pro camera.  They are both good bodies.

My advice is buy the best glass you can afford and get the body you need now.  The body is going to go away when you replace it with the next latest greatest or when your needs change, but if you buy PRO glass, it always goes with you.  Oh , and the PRO glass is lightning fast when it comes to focusing. So fast that it will pi$$ you off whenever you have to use consumer level glass again so consider yourself warned!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 28, 2013)

sandollars said:


> My advice is buy the best glass you can afford and get the body you need now.  The body is going to go away when you replace it with the next latest greatest or when your needs change, but if you buy PRO glass, it always goes with you.  Oh , and the PRO glass is lightning fast when it comes to focusing. So fast that it will pi$$ you off whenever you have to use consumer level glass again so consider yourself warned!



This above is the absolute truth. 
A great body and sensor can never make up for a mediocre lens.
If you had all the money you need - and didn't mind the weight - an incomparable setup would be a D3S for the ISO and wonderful sensor and the gold ring Nikon lenses for the clarity.

What is your budget?


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 28, 2013)

D700 has better AF system ( I think), and more convenient manual control. It also has more stops for auto bracketing than the D600. The d700 has magnesium body, whereas the D600 only has its top and bottom in magnesium. I found out just two days ago that having a solid construction is quite a blessing. If my D700 was all plastic, I'd be shopping for a new one now.

The D600 has better sensor, lighter and more compact. It's 24mp definitely beats D700's 12mp in every way.

Basically, the D700 is built tougher with more manual control on the surface. The D600 is smaller and lighter, produces better image quality.

It depends on what you shoot.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 28, 2013)

Although several years old, my D700 still takes great photos.  My D300 is even older and is not suffering either.  I shoot with *good glass *that I bought (mostly) before getting the D700.


----------



## KmH (Jun 28, 2013)

The camera makers have a vested interest in promoting the notion that it is essential to have the latest and greatest.

As kundalini alludes to, older models are still very capable and the latest and greatest isn't needed.


----------



## hirejn (Jun 28, 2013)

My take is I'd rather have the D700 because of the control layout, and because the D700 is cheaper. The D600 falls into more of a consumer line of controls, like the D7000 and the entry-levels. The D700 follows the pro line of controls that Nikon pro cameras have had for generations. I'm sure the D600 is a great camera, maybe even better files than the D700, but the control scheme isn't worth it for me. When I'm looking at a bride and groom through a lens, I can't afford to spend a second remembering where a button is. There's more to an image than pixels and chips. For me, I need to know the equipment is an extension of my brain, and that will get me the quality images I need.


----------



## ghache (Jun 28, 2013)

i got a d600 a few weeks ago and there is no doubt its a great camera. i come from shooting d7000s for a couple years so the d600 controls were no different. once you get used to the control, its not more or less difficult to do whatever you need to do. controls are fine. its an amazing camera


----------



## Ogrefcf (Jun 28, 2013)

New D600 1769.99

Big VALUE INC - Nikon D600 24.3 Megapixel Digital SLR Camera (Body Only) - Black - 3.2" LCD - 6016 x 4016 Image - 1920 x 1080 Video - HDMI - PictBridge - HD Movie Mode


----------



## Antithesis (Jun 29, 2013)

molested_cow said:


> D700 has better AF system ( I think), and more convenient manual control. It also has more stops for auto bracketing than the D600. The d700 has magnesium body, whereas the D600 only has its top and bottom in magnesium. I found out just two days ago that having a solid construction is quite a blessing. If my D700 was all plastic, I'd be shopping for a new one now.
> 
> The D600 has better sensor, lighter and more compact. It's 24mp definitely beats D700's 12mp in every way.
> 
> ...



This is exactly my take. The D600 has some of the best image quality of any camera currently out (aside from the D800). The D700 can take a bit more of a beating, and you will get more life out of the shutter. D600 has a slightly leg up in terms of Low Light, but they both look pretty damn good at 6400. Either camera will give you great results with a couple good primes (the 28, 50 and 85 1.8G's are all phenomenal lenses, and will yield amazing results as you get comfortable with them).


----------



## Derrel (Jun 29, 2013)

If you want to shoot landscapes 'seriously', then forget ALL of the 12 megapixel full-frame Nikons. These days, that's just not enough pixels for landscape work. Also, the D600's sensor has richer color, and wider dynamic range, and better high ISO performance. The D700 was built on technology that's now approaching what? Eight years of age? (Allowing a 2-year development phase.)

Believe me...the difference between 12 megapixels and 24 megapixels is immediately obvious, the moment you open a pair of files of those two sizes and actually start looking at the images. On landscape images, I now find 12 MP sadly lacking.


----------



## sandollars (Jun 30, 2013)

Ogrefcf said:


> New D600 1769.99
> 
> Big VALUE INC - Nikon D600 24.3 Megapixel Digital SLR Camera (Body Only) - Black - 3.2" LCD - 6016 x 4016 Image - 1920 x 1080 Video - HDMI - PictBridge - HD Movie Mode



Most companies selling Nikon cameras are very clear in the description somewhere and prominently display that it is a US version.  I couldn't find that notated anywhere in the above offering.  Because of that and the fact that Nikon will not work on gray market, I would pony up the few extra bucks and buy from a NAD.  JMO.


----------



## Dominik (Jul 13, 2013)

To end this thread I did end up purchasing a Nikon D700 for $1450 Canadian with only 9400 shutter clicks! It comes in within the next few days!


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 13, 2013)

Dominik said:


> To end this thread I did end up purchasing a Nikon D700 for $1450 Canadian with only 9400 shutter clicks! It comes in within the next few days!



It should serve you well. I love mine. The build and AF system is awesome.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 13, 2013)

Dominik said:


> To end this thread I did end up purchasing a Nikon D700 for $1450 Canadian with only 9400 shutter clicks! It comes in within the next few days!



Excellent choice. The build quality alone is reason enough to at least give strong consideration to the D700.

The D600 is designed for enthusiast DX shooters who lust for full frame. 

Enjoy your new camera!


----------



## Dominik (Jul 13, 2013)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Dominik said:
> 
> 
> > To end this thread I did end up purchasing a Nikon D700 for $1450 Canadian with only 9400 shutter clicks! It comes in within the next few days!
> ...



The anticipation kills me! Now I just have to buy good lenses to get the best out of it!


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 21, 2013)

I went with the D700 simply because of "build" and "how it feels in my hand", as crazy as that may be.
I don't care about video and or 24MP. I wanted something built like my former D300 and I already owned the battery grip for it.
Found one at adorama with low miles at a great price. I'm happy with my choice.
But either camera will get the job done.


----------



## GaryT (Aug 21, 2013)

If you need more mp for a landscape shot, could you not just take a few shots in portrait and stitch?


----------



## goodguy (Aug 21, 2013)

GaryT said:


> If you need more mp for a landscape shot, could you not just take a few shots in portrait and stitch?



First I want to say even though you chose the D700 I would go with the D600 in a heart beat, New technology vs Old technology answer, better IQ, better low light performance its pretty simple to me what to choose but that's my choice and my look of things.

I guess you could do a portrait and stitch but as I tell my son-life is too complicated so always try to uncomplicated things if possible.
Instead of take multiple shots in portrait with a 12MP camera I would rather take one with 24MP.

But again that's my taste and my look of things, to each his own.


----------

